# Empire Total War Fehlermeldung



## CroCop86 (26. März 2009)

Mahlzeit ^^

Hab oft n problem wenn ich ne Schlacht starten will kommt so ne komische Fehlermeldung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand a Ahnung woran des liegt?

Hab ne Zotac GTX 260 AMP²
4 Gig Ram
Core 2 Quad Q8200


----------



## JazzSam (28. März 2009)

Hab genau das selbe Problem, hast Du Vista 64bit??? Ich selber hab ne BFG GTX 280. Und hab die genau gleiche Meldung


----------



## CroCop86 (28. März 2009)

Jo Vista Ultimate x64

So n mist echt... freut man sich ewig aufs Game dann sowas -.-


----------



## Bruce112 (11. April 2009)

Hi

hab den gleichen fehlermeldung

und hab vista 32 bit .

ich sag mal das das mit den betriebssystem nichts zu tun hatt ,sondern eher die spielentwickler dicke ******* gebaut haben .ohne den game zu kontrollieren einfach auf den markt geschmißen und hauptsache kohle machen !

wieviel kerne werden bei euch ausgenutzt 1 oder 2 kerne ,
weil nach den patch sollte der 2 kerne ausnützen .


----------



## Bruce112 (12. April 2009)

hab den neuen treiber von nvidea drauf .
und siehe da keine abstürze mehr .


----------



## DarthTK (14. April 2009)

Ich habe auch Vista 64bit und 'ne GTX280. Auch ist bei mir der Treiber 182.50 drauf. Hab sogar einen reproduzierbaren Fehler.

Immer wenn ich (also an dieser einen Stelle) nach einer Schlacht meine ausgedünnten Einheiten zusammenlegen will, stürzt das Spiel bei der letzten Einheit ab.


----------



## CroCop86 (29. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt den neusten Nvidia Treiber und des ganze Spiel is bei mir ein einziger Grafikfehler -.-


----------



## Apollum (29. Mai 2009)

Welchen hast du denn drauf?


----------



## CroCop86 (29. Mai 2009)

den 185.85


----------



## reuven_malter (30. Mai 2009)

Ich benutze seit gestern den 181.22 + deaktivierter Datenausführungsverhinderung bei Vista 64 und es ist quasi nicht mehr abgestürzt. Zumindest der aktuelle Treiber führt - durchforstet man diverse Foren - häufiger zu Problemen.  
Wenn ETW jedoch abstürzt, nimmt es immer gleich den ganzen Pc mit - welche Komponente spackt denn in solchen Fällen?


----------



## CroCop86 (2. Juni 2009)

Ob der Patch diese Fehler mit den Nvidia Treibern behebt? ich glaub eher nich bzw. ich geb die Hoffnung langsam auf weil ich denke mal nich dass denen das Problem erst seit kurzem bekannt is weil des gabs ja schon von Anfang an mit jedem Nvidia Treiber... Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt aber bis der Patch draußen is weiger ich mich des Game auch nur anzuklicken ^^


----------

